# Odd Artifacts On My Scans...



## Kevin Smock (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi there,

Developed my buddy's T-Max 100 and 400 simultaneously.
I used stand development with 1:100 Rodinal, Ilford Rapid Fix; rinse; Photo-Flo.
Now, I've heard that T-Max and Rodinal don't really go together all too well, but my friend insisted I give it a shot anyway, since it wasn't really an important roll and he knows I'm new to this and still experimenting.
While the 100 came out fine, the 400 did not...
Here's a photo for reference: http://kevinandrewsmock.com/SAMPLE IMAGE.jpg
Anybody know what this could be  result of? 

Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 26, 2017)

Dust? A lot of it?? Kind of looks like it to me but I've never gotten that much. Used to use a darkroom at a college and those students never cleaned anything so took along my own microfiber cloth to dust - doesn't take much to show up.

Edit - is it on the negatives??


----------



## Kevin Smock (Feb 26, 2017)

After close examination of the negative, yes, it is on the negative...
I have not a single clue what it might be because nothing else seems to be wrong except for these little organically shaped elements hanging around on the negative!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2017)

If its' something on the surface of the negatives, rinse them off, use a wetting agent and hang them up to dry.


----------

